# Tula



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

It has been a while since I posted. We sold a house-bought a 5th wheel & truck-we are going to become snow birds this winter.
But the reason I am posting now is to catch everyone up on the Life & Times of Ms Tula. Some of you remember when she came to MO as a foster dog for HRI-she was ll when I picked her up in TN & brought her home to MO. Tula is going to be 15 in November she has been with us going on 4 years in Dec. 
She is blind in one eye due to cataracts-is losing sight in the other "good" eye due to age, has developed Cushings which has not slowed her down. She sleeps deeper & longer-wakes through the night to either go out or not.
The big news is that Tula has been adopted-she knew when she came to live with us as a foster that she was really home-it just took us longer to catch on to her plans. She will be here to help my hubby cook each meal-to assist him in the evenings in getting the snacks just right for her & Paige & Roman. She is a sweet old lady that we want to share our home with till the time comes for her to run to the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Tula is one lucky lady. Enjoy the time you have with her, I know she will.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a sweet story; thanks for updating us on Ms Tula's progress. She's won the doggie lotto to be with you and your hubby 'til the end.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So happy to hear that Miss Tula has found her forever home. I thought that would be the case someday. You are so lucky to have each other. The senior years bring different challenges, but we are so fortunate to have them with us for so long. Enjoy her golden years.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I have at times been brought to tears by some of the sad stories posted on HF and elsewhere, so it is very nice to see a story that makes me feel like shedding tears of happiness. I am so glad that Ms Tula and your family found each other, and to know that from here on out she will be loved and cared for every day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Like Mary, I kinda thought Miss Tula wasn't going anywhere… So glad to hear it's official now!  Thanks for taking care of a wonderful old lady!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Tula could not have a better Mom. I believe you played a major role in the rescue of my two dogs, Jesse James and Shadow. Six years later I want to thank you for all you did for them. They have turned into the most wonderful, loving dogs, a far cry from those scared puppy mill two year olds you rescued. Many blessings to you and Tula.


----------

